# Baby Back Ribs with LOTS of Q/View



## smokefever (Apr 20, 2013)

Hello again everyone!  I stopped by the store today for some needed ingredients to go into my TD entry.  I figured while its smoking, I might as well have something else to go with it.  So, its gonna be 3 racks of baby backs  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I made a rub for them earlier, removed the membrane and rubbed 'em down.  Last time I fired up the smoker, I had a heck of a time keeping temp so I had to finish in the oven.  I gotta believe its the difference in charcoal.  I usually use Royal Oak Lump CC, but the Mrs. picked up some Kingsford briquettes while she was at the store.  I personally dont care for them at all, but we'll see what happens.  I'm probably gonna throw them on around 10 am and plan on having them done by 4.  Here's what we have so far......













001.JPG



__ smokefever
__ Apr 20, 2013


















002.JPG



__ smokefever
__ Apr 20, 2013


















003.JPG



__ smokefever
__ Apr 20, 2013






I always make a brown sugar based rub.  I've tried it without, but dont personally care for it.  Thanks for stopping by for a look, TONS more view tomorrow!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Apr 20, 2013)

Lookin good to me SF!

What type smoker are you using?

I usually use RO lump for ribs but am very partial to briquettes for long smokes like butts and briskets.  I'm also not a big fan of KF but I do like Stubbs all natural briqs.  No chemicals or adhesive additives, and also not bad smells or flavors in the meat.

Can't wait to see them ribs when they are finished!

 Bill


----------



## smokefever (Apr 20, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Lookin good to me SF!
> 
> What type smoker are you using?
> 
> ...


I'm using a CG Smokin Pro....I dont really care for it, but its all I have atm.  The manufacturer drilled way too many holes in it and it just takes so much fuel to keep 'er goin.  I plan on making some mods to it this summer.  The lid doesnt close flush, its about 1" off.  I have used Stubbs in the past, and never had anything bad to say about it.  Nothing I could do about this though as the ol' lady picked it up for me..   I smoked a couple butts the other day and after three chimneys full of ashed over briquettes, smoker still wouldnt get past 200.  I just bought a Maverick so I know it wasnt that.  Just has me baffled, I guess I gotta hang in there til I can get these mods under way!


----------



## seenred (Apr 20, 2013)

Lookin' good so far....

Red


----------



## smokefever (Apr 20, 2013)

SeenRed said:


> Lookin' good so far....
> 
> Red


Thanks Red!!


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 20, 2013)

Waiting to drool over your ribs!!!!  Q-View! 

Kat


----------



## smokefever (Apr 20, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Waiting to drool over your ribs!!!!  Q-View!
> 
> Kat









   Thanks Kat!  Good to have you along for the ride!


----------



## frosty (Apr 20, 2013)

They look outstanding so far!  Cannot wait to see the final product!

Good luck with them.


----------



## steel hat (Apr 20, 2013)

luv the baby backs, they are family favorite


----------



## smokefever (Apr 21, 2013)

Frosty said:


> They look outstanding so far!  Cannot wait to see the final product!
> 
> Good luck with them.


Thanks Frosty, getting ready to fire up the smoker shortly!!


steel hat said:


> luv the baby backs, they are family favorite


I love them too Steel, cant get enough of them!


----------



## smokefever (Apr 21, 2013)

Just wanted to post a quick update.......I put a full chimney of KF in the firebox, and guess what?  Still not up to temp lol  I just cant win here lately with this CG, VERY tempermental.  So I just started another half chimney in hopes that it will get me over the 200 mark.  I cant believe this thing wont get up over 150 with a full basket.  Its 63 degrees outside with a 5mph wind, so conditions are perfect today.  Any ideas would be welcome, hopefully the next load of KF gets it where I want.  I am making some Q sauce right now, so it will have plenty of time to simmer and reduce.  Plenty of pics to come shortly!!


----------



## seenred (Apr 21, 2013)

Sorry to hear you're struggling with temps, SF.  I guess the different charcoal is making a big difference?  RO lump does tend to burn a lot hotter than briquettes.  Those lighter weight offset rigs can be a lot of work maintaining temps.  I've been there.  I once had a cheaper New Braunfels offset, and I used to work my tail off keeping stable temps in that thing in the Oklahoma wind and weather. 

I hope you get it ironed out...keep us posted!

Red


----------



## smokefever (Apr 21, 2013)

SeenRed said:


> Sorry to hear you're struggling with temps, SF.  I guess the different charcoal is making a big difference?  RO lump does tend to burn a lot hotter than briquettes.  Those lighter weight offset rigs can be a lot of work maintaining temps.  I've been there.  I once had a cheaper New Braunfels offset, and I used to work my tail off keeping stable temps in that thing in the Oklahoma wind and weather.
> 
> I hope you get it ironed out...keep us posted!
> 
> Red


Yeah I prefer lump hands-down over briquettes.  After tinkering with this thing for a bit, I just had to add some wood to it because the KF just isnt maintaining temp.  So right now, she is holding steady at 225.  Hopefully it stays that way  ;)


----------



## smokefever (Apr 21, 2013)

Ok folks, here we go with some more QView....













001.JPG



__ smokefever
__ Apr 21, 2013






Out of the fridge and getting to room temp before going in the smoke













002.JPG



__ smokefever
__ Apr 21, 2013


















003.JPG



__ smokefever
__ Apr 21, 2013


















004.JPG



__ smokefever
__ Apr 21, 2013






On the rib rack and onto the smoker they go













005.JPG



__ smokefever
__ Apr 21, 2013


















008.JPG



__ smokefever
__ Apr 21, 2013






Lovely TBS













009.JPG



__ smokefever
__ Apr 21, 2013






FINALLY got the smoker to hold steady!!













013.JPG



__ smokefever
__ Apr 21, 2013






First look at 2 hours in.......













014.JPG



__ smokefever
__ Apr 21, 2013






They're coming along pretty well now that the CG stopped acting up.  I'm right at 4 hours in so far.  I'm not going to foil these at all, just let them hang out and get some good bark on them!!  Thanks for looking, there will be plenty more pics to come!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 21, 2013)

Looks good! One word of caution, with pork and poultry you really shouldn't bring to room temperature. 

I've had some bad luck lately with KF briquettes too. Unfortunately I don't have much else to choose from here. I did grab a couple bags of 365 brand lump from Whole Foods, curious to see how it burns.


----------



## seenred (Apr 21, 2013)

Progressing nicely, SF...Glad you got your temps leveled out.  Keep up posted!

Red


----------



## smokefever (Apr 21, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks good! One word of caution, with pork and poultry you really shouldn't bring to room temperature.
> 
> I've had some bad luck lately with KF briquettes too. Unfortunately I don't have much else to choose from here. I did grab a couple bags of 365 brand lump from Whole Foods, curious to see how it burns.


Yeah I know definitely for poultry not to let it get to room temp.  The IT of the ribs was 48 when they went on, I just wanted them to be somewhere between 38 and 55 before throwing them on.  As for the KF I wont be spending any of my money on that stuff anymore.


----------



## smokefever (Apr 21, 2013)

OK, here is the final product.  These cooked on the smoker for 5.5 hours due to the temp drops, but they turned out INCREDIBLE!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I gave them 3 applications of sauce for the last hour....and again, these did NOT see any foil.  I love my ribs to have a little tug, and then a snap when you bite through the underside of them.  Here are the pics, enjoy!













001.JPG



__ smokefever
__ Apr 21, 2013






This was 4 hours into the cook













002.JPG



__ smokefever
__ Apr 21, 2013


















003.JPG



__ smokefever
__ Apr 21, 2013






Just about ready for some sauce...













004.JPG



__ smokefever
__ Apr 21, 2013






Cool little saucing bottle the ol' lady got for me













005.JPG



__ smokefever
__ Apr 21, 2013






We're gettin there!!













006.JPG



__ smokefever
__ Apr 21, 2013


















007.JPG



__ smokefever
__ Apr 21, 2013






Love the bark on these!













008.JPG



__ smokefever
__ Apr 21, 2013






Look at that smoke-ring 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















009.JPG



__ smokefever
__ Apr 21, 2013


















010.JPG



__ smokefever
__ Apr 21, 2013


















011.JPG



__ smokefever
__ Apr 21, 2013


















012.JPG



__ smokefever
__ Apr 21, 2013






Hope you enjoyed all the View everyone!!  Til next time!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 21, 2013)

Looks great!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 21, 2013)

Ribs look Great!!!! Beautiful !!!!

What's the 38 to 55 thing?----Am I missing something?

I take all my meats from fridge right to smoker.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## smokefever (Apr 21, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great!!!


Thanks Dirt!!


Bearcarver said:


> Ribs look Great!!!! Beautiful !!!!
> 
> What's the 38 to 55 thing?----Am I missing something?
> 
> ...


Thanks a bunch Bear.  You arent missing anything, the 38-55 is just my personal preference on getting them on the smoker.  I dont like taking meat straight from the fridge to the heat for a few reasons....temp loss is one of them.  Just like alot of people do the 3-2-1 or 2-2-1, whether to foil or not, etc.  I just throw mine on there for just over 5 hours and after 2 hours I start to spray them down for the remaining 3.


----------



## seenred (Apr 21, 2013)

Man, those turned out great!  Looks very tasty...nicely done!

Red


----------



## smokefever (Apr 21, 2013)

SeenRed said:


> Man, those turned out great! Looks very tasty...nicely done!
> 
> Red


Hey Red, thank you kindly  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   They are all gone so it's gotta account for something!


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 21, 2013)

Those really look great!  Glad to see some body try the no foil for ribs.  Made me drool! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kat


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2013)

SmokeFever said:


> Thanks a bunch Bear.  You arent missing anything, the 38-55 is just my personal preference on getting them on the smoker.  I dont like taking meat straight from the fridge to the heat for a few reasons....temp loss is one of them.  Just like alot of people do the 3-2-1 or 2-2-1, whether to foil or not, etc.  I just throw mine on there for just over 5 hours and after 2 hours I start to spray them down for the remaining 3.


OK, gotcha!!

Just make sure the various meats go from 40 IT to 140 IT, in no less than 4 hours, with a few exceptions.

Bear


----------



## smokefever (Apr 22, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Those really look great!  Glad to see some body try the no foil for ribs.  Made me drool!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey thanks Kat!!  I used the 2-2-1 for BB's when I first started smoking........but after a while I just said what the hell and gave it a shot without foiling and I'm sooo happy I did.  They have a completely different texture (more bark on the outside), and the meat is so tender its crazy.  I never have liked fall off the bone ribs, I like to see my bite-mark after tearing into them  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bearcarver said:


> OK, gotcha!!
> 
> Just make sure the various meats go from 40 IT to 140 IT, in no less than 4 hours, with a few exceptions.
> 
> Bear


Yessir, I know all bout the danger zone.  I have been cooking professionally for 15 years.  Just a newbie to the smoking world.  I first got into it 2 years ago thanks to all of you on the forum.  After seeing and reading posts from people such as yourself, Squib, JarJar and Scarbelly I decided to give it a whirl.  I couldnt be more thankful I made that leap!  Everyone here has been absolutely incredible!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2013)

SmokeFever said:


> Yessir, I know all bout the danger zone.  I have been cooking professionally for 15 years.  Just a newbie to the smoking world.  I first got into it 2 years ago thanks to all of you on the forum.  After seeing and reading posts from people such as yourself, Squib, JarJar and Scarbelly I decided to give it a whirl.  I couldnt be more thankful I made that leap!  Everyone here has been absolutely incredible!


OK, Great!!  Just checking!

You're good to go---Keep up the Great work!!!

Bear


----------



## scootermagoo (Apr 22, 2013)

I have a CG Pro as well.  All I suggest doing are the standard mods (smoke stack tube extension, charcoal basket, baffle plates).  Throw an old army surplus wool blanket over the top and use balled up tinfoil as gaskets all around the lid.  Keep the lid closed, no peeking (that's the hard one).  I took it one step futher by making a closed loop PID forced draft system for mine.  That made life simple.  I have smoked in 20 degree weather with a wicked cold North wind blowin', no problem.  I also use a makeshift plywood wind break, that helps as well.


----------



## smokefever (Apr 22, 2013)

ScooterMagoo said:


> I have a CG Pro as well.  All I suggest doing are the standard mods (smoke stack tube extension, charcoal basket, baffle plates).  Throw an old army surplus wool blanket over the top and use balled up tinfoil as gaskets all around the lid.  Keep the lid closed, no peeking (that's the hard one).  I took it one step futher by making a closed loop PID forced draft system for mine.  That made life simple.  I have smoked in 20 degree weather with a wicked cold North wind blowin', no problem.  I also use a makeshift plywood wind break, that helps as well.


Did you make a post by chance on the mods you did?  My main issue is all of the spots on it where heat is lost.  There are so many holes on each side of the cooking chamber as well as underneath the SFB.  I have seen before on a couple mods where ppl take aluminum foil to create a better seal on the lid.  My issue is, that when the lid is closed, it doesnt go flush.....the lid is shifted to the right about 3/4".  I've got so many questions!!  What did you use for the baffle plates?  Right now I just have the charcoal tray flipped over inside the cooking chamber to act as a baffle.  I want to move the stack to the right side for reverse flow.  Any ideas or tips would be EXTREMELY appreciated.  Thank you in advance for the help!


----------



## bbqbrett (Apr 22, 2013)

Wow, those came out looking really good.  Nice smoke ring for sure.


----------



## smokefever (Apr 22, 2013)

BBQBrett said:


> Wow, those came out looking really good.  Nice smoke ring for sure.


Thank you Brett, much appreciated!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ribs look great SF!

I have a CG Pro in my garage - don't use it much since I bought the WSM.  Ash builds up real bad in these and also the air vents aren't big enough.  I sometimes had to crack open the ash pan to get the temps up.  Be sure to keep that ash pan emptied too, especially with briquettes!

Again, great job on the ribs.

P.S. - Does your wife know you call her ol' lady?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   heh, heh

Bill


----------



## smokefever (Apr 22, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Ribs look great SF!
> 
> I have a CG Pro in my garage - don't use it much since I bought the WSM.  Ash builds up real bad in these and also the air vents aren't big enough.  I sometimes had to crack open the ash pan to get the temps up.  Be sure to keep that ash pan emptied too, especially with briquettes!
> 
> ...


Thanks PG!!  Yeah I'm not too thrilled with the CG, way too much maintenance and work needed to put into it for it to perform half decent.  I usually use lump so the ash problem isnt as bad as with briquettes, but I do keep up on the emptying of it.  I know what ya mean about cracking open the SFB to get temps back up, seems like when using CC, it goes out way too fast and I dont get any time out of it.  Next weekend I will definitely be making a few mods to it.  When I had my Duo with SFB I never used any kinda charcoal, just wood.  I'm leaning more towards going that route again especially if I have to deal with the CG Pro too much longer      







About the Mrs......she knows I throw out the "ol' lady" every once in a while. I cant help it, I was born and raised in VA by my grandparents, so needless to say I got a real old school upbringing!  Thats something my grandfather always called my grandma so it just kinda stuck.  Glad she doesnt mind it though


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Apr 22, 2013)

SmokeFever said:


> About the Mrs......she knows I throw out the "ol' lady" every once in a while. I cant help it, I was *born and raised in VA by my grandparents*, so needless to say I got a real old school upbringing!  Thats something my grandfather always called my grandma so it just kinda stuck.  Glad she doesnt mind it though


Where in VA were you raised?


----------



## carolina smoker (Apr 22, 2013)

Man those look awesome!!! Great job


----------



## smokefever (Apr 22, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Where in VA were you raised?


About 30 mins outside of DC (Depending on traffic of course) in Prince William County.  I was born in Manassas and raised out in Bristow


Carolina Smoker said:


> Man those look awesome!!! Great job


Thank you CS, they tasted even better than they looked!


----------



## toby bryant (Apr 22, 2013)

Those are some fine looking ribs :drool. 

X2 on either Royal Oak lump or Stubb's briquettes. I use the Stubb's for low and slow and the lump for everything else.


----------



## smokefever (Apr 22, 2013)

Toby Bryant said:


> Those are some fine looking ribs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Toby!!  I'll definitely be sticking with Royal Oak.  I like how hot it burns and I get a good bit of time out of it.  Problem has been my CG Pro, so many holes in it from the manufacturer and I havent had time enough to make a few mods to it yet.  Hopefully here in the next couple of months I'll be able to get it tweaked enough to hold temps.  Thanks for checkin them out!


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 22, 2013)

Very nice indeed.......................


----------



## smokefever (Apr 23, 2013)

RTBBQ2 said:


> Very nice indeed.......................


Thanks a bunch RTBBQ2!


----------



## scootermagoo (Apr 26, 2013)

SmokeFever said:


> Did you make a post by chance on the mods you did?  My main issue is all of the spots on it where heat is lost.  There are so many holes on each side of the cooking chamber as well as underneath the SFB.  I have seen before on a couple mods where ppl take aluminum foil to create a better seal on the lid.  My issue is, that when the lid is closed, it doesnt go flush.....the lid is shifted to the right about 3/4".  I've got so many questions!!  What did you use for the baffle plates?  Right now I just have the charcoal tray flipped over inside the cooking chamber to act as a baffle.  I want to move the stack to the right side for reverse flow.  Any ideas or tips would be EXTREMELY appreciated.  Thank you in advance for the help!


No, not yet.  One of these days I should post a thread with all of my mods.  I mean, yeah, the CG Pro is cheap....no doubt.  REAL drafty, if you know what I mean, and super thin steel.  But, with a few mods, it's not bad.  I've made lots o' Q on this thing, and the results are spectacular.  I think the best mod, by far, was the stoker.  I might post a thread about that, but, after seeing some of the other stokers, mine might be a bit overkill and a bit crazy.  But, damn, it works awesome.

Now that I have "Reefer Madness", though (pictures in my signature below), I'm afraid the CG Pro might sit idle.  Kept as backup, if you will.  I did one test with the "Reefer" and the results were great, and uses way less fuel.


----------



## smokefever (Apr 26, 2013)

ScooterMagoo said:


> No, not yet.  One of these days I should post a thread with all of my mods.  I mean, yeah, the CG Pro is cheap....no doubt.  REAL drafty, if you know what I mean, and super thin steel.  But, with a few mods, it's not bad.  I've made lots o' Q on this thing, and the results are spectacular.  I think the best mod, by far, was the stoker.  I might post a thread about that, but, after seeing some of the other stokers, mine might be a bit overkill and a bit crazy.  But, damn, it works awesome.
> 
> Now that I have "Reefer Madness", though (pictures in my signature below), I'm afraid the CG Pro might sit idle.  Kept as backup, if you will.  I did one test with the "Reefer" and the results were great, and uses way less fuel.


That definitely looks a heckuva lot better than the CG 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I guess I cant complain too much about it, after all the tending.....adding way more fuel, etc it still produces very nice "Q."  I was invited to a competition on Memorial Day, it has both pro and backyard divisions.  Needless to say I dont feel near comfortable enough to show up there with a CG Pro LoL.  One of these days though I'll give it a shot, with a much better rig than I have now.


----------



## dougmays (Apr 26, 2013)

Good Golly! that's not even a smoke ring..there's smoke color all up in it, through and through!

nice job


----------



## smokefever (Apr 26, 2013)

dougmays said:


> Good Golly! that's not even a smoke ring..there's smoke color all up in it, through and through!
> 
> nice job


My thoughts exactly Doug, as soon as I cut into them I couldnt wait to try them.  It wasnt an overpowering smoke flavor, I used a combination of peach and apple wood.  Combined with my homemade sauce it was purty tasty!  Thanks for stoppin by!!


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 28, 2013)

Nice looking ribs.........


----------



## smokefever (Apr 29, 2013)

RTBBQ2 said:


> Nice looking ribs.........


Thanks RTBBQ2!!  They were pretty good but took alot of work. So 2 years into smoking, I finally tried the "Minion Method."  Before I was having so much trouble trying to keep temps up and they were just all over the place.  I did a rack of ribs yesterday trying the method and it worked WONDERS!!  I only had to add fuel once for the whole cook!  Thanks again SMF for all you do


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Apr 30, 2013)

Fantastic SF!  Great job on those BBs.

Bill


----------



## smokefever (Apr 30, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Fantastic SF!  Great job on those BBs.
> 
> Bill


Thank you PG!  Couldnt be happier with the result...........now if I can do it consistently from here on out we'll be good to go :)


----------



## ihavenoideawhatimdoing (May 2, 2013)

dumb question did you just cut inbetween the bones to make them boneless?????  they look amazing


----------



## smokefever (May 2, 2013)

ihavenoideawhatimdoing said:


> dumb question did you just cut inbetween the bones to make them boneless?????  they look amazing


Not a dumb question.  The are not boneless.......I cut in between the bones in order to separate them  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   The bone is in there, right under the part of the meat that isnt colored by smoke


----------



## reinhard (May 2, 2013)

I see you got the Char-Griller, i'm assuming you used the side firebox for all this great work. I have one of those also that i like to use for ribs. That side firebox is great for keeping the temp just right for longer cooking times. Reinhard


----------



## smokefever (May 2, 2013)

Reinhard said:


> I see you got the Char-Griller, i'm assuming you used the side firebox for all this great work. I have one of those also that i like to use for ribs. That side firebox is great for keeping the temp just right for longer cooking times. Reinhard


Yep, its a CG......the smokin pro.  It is ok for a beginner smoker, but I definitely could see the value in having thicker steel.  It took a good while to understand why I was losing temps so easily in this thing.  I had to go through a TON of fuel.  That is, until I found out about the "Minion" method.  It saved me some $$ thats for sure.  Now I can just add some fuel every 3-4 hours and I'm good to go.  Thanks for stopping bye and having a look!


----------



## markusm (Feb 2, 2014)

Why do you use the rib rack when you have so much room on your smoker? I notice in the later pictures they are just laying flat so I was wondering what the benefit of starting out sideways on a rack is?. I was given a rib rack for christmas, but my vertical smoker has several racks so I wasn't sure I'd ever need to use it unless I just wanted to do a butt load of ribs.


----------



## aggie94 (Feb 3, 2014)

Those ribs look great, I had to sit up and take a close look at the computer.   Have a Char griller also, always struggled trying to keep temperatures anything close to level.  Recently started making mods to it and it seems to be helping.


----------



## smokefever (Feb 17, 2014)

Markusm, I used the rib rack because I was ALSO smoking peppers that day.  Just a way to save space and smoke more!


----------



## pennstpitmaster (Jun 17, 2014)

Those look great


----------

